# i need some help please



## smeagle (Oct 8, 2005)

hi my name is sarah and for 1 whole year me and my partner have been told that we were entittled to free ivf but now were  being told were not  because i have a child already althought its by my ex husband. Our lives have been shattered and im at my tether i dont know what to do


if anyone has any help or advice or telephones numbers please reply

sarah


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi sarah 
im in the same position as you,i have a 10yr old by a ex partner,i have been married for seven yrs and have been trying for 5 yrs both my tubes are blocked 
we two have been told that we would have to wait about 3 yrs because i have already had a child and would not be a priority case so we have been paying for it privatley,theres not much really i can help with you only good luck with everything and hope it all works out for you,will you be going privatley then?
lisa


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your trouble unfortunatly i cant help you with any numbers etc but would like to wish you lots of good luck and best wishes for the futurexxx chelle xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah , 
Firstly Hello and Welcome to the site   .
I wonder who told you , you were entitled to a free go at fertility treatment on the NHS ? Is this the same person who has now told you you are not ?? If it is the same person , maybe you could put in a complaint about them , for giving you wrong advice and the stress it has caused you ? I don't think this would get you very far in tearms of them changing their minds about treatment , but it may stop other people getting false hopes as it seems you have .
As far as i am aware if you or your DP have a child then you will not be entitled to IVF treatment on the NHS . I know it dosent seem fair at all but thats the way it is . I  i felt v angry too when i found this out . My DH has a son from his previous marriage , and although his son is 23 and has not lived with him since the age of 4 we are still not entitled to help .
The cost of IVF is huge , but there are ways to help with this . Are you aware if you become an egg doner that the cost of an IVF cycle is greatly reduced ? ( as well as giving another couple a chance at reaching their dream ) Also lots of clinics to 'finance' schemes ? 
I know this wasnt the answers you were hoping for , but maybe it has been a little  help ? 
Wishing you lots of luck on your journey ,
Freespirit x


----------



## smeagle (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for all your support guys i am going to continue to sue the consultant because he did not do all the relevent tests that were meant to be done at the time on medication andhe gave us false hopes for a  whole year i might not get anywhere but at least it might stop other people going through the same we did..

fingers crossed eh!!!!


good luck to all

see you soon

sarah


----------

